# Disable driver



## spotlightman (May 22, 2010)

I have a raid card that uses the hptrr driver ( i put it in the loader.conf) it works, but amr0 hangs the system when booting once i put the drives in an array.  amr0 only loads because it sees the megaraid chip on the raid card.

How can i disable the amr0 driver from autoloading at boot, or tell it not to load?

FreeBSD 8 i386
high point rocket raid 174x

thanks.
Jason


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 22, 2010)

on /boot/loader.conf add this line:

```
if_amr0_load="NO"
```
If i am not wrong this must make the job


----------



## crsd (May 22, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> on /boot/loader.conf add this line:
> 
> ```
> if_amr0_load="NO"
> ...



That will not help, you should just comment out the amr_load="YES" line in /boot/loader.conf *IF* it's how amr(4) was loaded.

OP should probably rebuild the kernel excluding 'device amr' from its config.


----------



## spotlightman (May 22, 2010)

Tried many different syntax in the loader.conf to prevent it from loading, none worked.  Thanks for the suggestion though.

amr is detected automatically (not loaded by loader) so i guess i have to install a custom kernel.


----------



## crsd (May 22, 2010)

You could try adding the following:
	
	



```
hint.amr.0.disabled="1"
```
 to /boot/device.hints, not sure if it'll help though...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 22, 2010)

it was just and idea.Because you said 





> How can i disable the amr0 driver from autoloading at boot, or tell it not to load?


i thought that for load a driver you say "Yes" and if you say "N0" will not load it.It was just a thought.


----------



## phoenix (May 24, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> You could try adding the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should put device hints into /boot/loader.conf, to keep things all together.  Treat /boot/device.hints as the defaults file for device hints, and loader.conf as the overrides.  device.hints gets upgraded/replaced as part of the buildworld/mergemaster cycle, whereas loader.conf does not, so you don't have to worry about your custom settings disappearing on an upgrade.


----------

